# Winter tire package - Michelin vs General



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a no-brainer. 

Have you considered the nokian hakkapeliitta R2? It Trumps the Michelin but is more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

I just bought winter tires at Costco here in Nova Scotia. I got Bridgestone - Blizzak WS80 

The rating seems really good......... Preview: Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 - WHEELS.ca


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd go elsewhere and get either Blizzaks or Nokian.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Tomko said:


> It's a no-brainer.
> 
> Have you considered the nokian hakkapeliitta R2? It Trumps the Michelin but is more expensive and harder to find.


No brainer for which - the Michelin?
The Generals have pretty solid ratings on TireRack, which is why I thought I'd ask if anyone had experience with either.

I haven't heard of those ones you mentioned ^^


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If you haven't heard of the nokians then you've been talking to the wrong people. They are widely recognized as the ne plus ultra of winter tires. 

The michelins are often rated a close second to the nokians. 

The general tire design is a three generation old nokian design. 

You live in Toronto so you really don't get any snow unless you go north on 400 to Barrie or south to I90.

Like consumer reports, tirerack is a source of information. Just not always a very good source of information.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Ninazu said:


> I just bought winter tires at Costco here in Nova Scotia. I got Bridgestone - Blizzak WS80
> 
> The rating seems really good......... Preview: Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 - WHEELS.ca


Nice, those do look good - I'll have to call and get a quote on a set with wheels.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'd vote the Michelin. From what I have heard, the Generals are more just snow tires than snow and ice tires. On my Cruze last year I had 4 brand new Blizzak WS80s. They were great when new; however, the front ones wore very quickly and they became absolutely useless at about 7/32nds. They also had trouble in the slush, so this winter I bought 2 Continental Wintercontact SIs to replace the 2 worn out WS80s. The Michelins were my second choice.


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

Between the tires you are suggesting I would get the Michelin X-ice Xi3 hand down. Better tire and will last you longer as well.......... http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=X-Ice+Xi3


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Tomko said:


> If you haven't heard of the nokians then you've been talking to the wrong people. They are widely recognized as the ne plus ultra of winter tires.
> 
> Thr michelins are often rated a close second to the nokians.
> 
> ...


lol I've heard of Nokians, I meant I hadn't heard of that model.

My previous two sets of winter tires were Gislaved NordFrost5's, which were great - but I got them barely used on Kijiji for ridiculously cheap.
Since I just got this car I figured I'd buy these tires new, but I don't want to spend too excessively either.

I'm actually about 80km east of Toronto. 
Usually get a moderate amount of snow, but the roads near my place don't always get plowed right away.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's the Tirerack comparison - Sounds like the WS80 and Xi3 are fairly close, and both pretty solid.
Maybe I'll call and get a quote on those two


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't beat the price at Costco. I looked at all the tires options I could find around Halifax and Dartmouth and Costco was a lot cheaper for winter tires


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We ran the Xi3s last winter, and they worked out tremendously well. Points where it was clear we were floating on the snow, and they pulled us along without any issue, and up into our driveway (before I had shoveled it). Fantastic tire, well worth the cost.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tough to beat Costco on the price of michelins. The problem is that they use old technology tire mounting machines and wheel balancers. Their equipment is new and clean, just old tech design.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

does costco still do the thing of only selling oem size tires?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

This will be my 4th winter with the Generals and all I can say is, for the price, especially when I got them on sale, they have served me very well. I probably have over 10K highway miles on them and the sipes are not even worn down. They are excellent in snow....the deeper the better but what I like the most is how they handle on dry roads in freezing weather. I'm sure the Nokians and Michelins are better overall but I can't complain about the Generals and won't place my vote on the poll for either.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

Vetterin said:


> This will be my 4th winter with the Generals and all I can say is, for the price, especially when I got them on sale, they have served me very well. I probably have over 10K highway miles on them and the sipes are not even worn down. They are excellent in snow....the deeper the better but what I like the most is how they handle on dry roads in freezing weather. I'm sure the Nokians and Michelins are better overall but I can't complain about the Generals and won't place my vote on the poll for either.


Thanks for the input - that was the impression I was getting of them. I was hoping someone had them first-hand and would chime in.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

I guess I'll get prices for the Xi3 and WS80 sets on steelies, see how they compare and go from there.

My Chev dealer will price-match tires (it's a loss leader for them to get people in for service), but I don't know if that counts for costco or not.
Sometimes prices from 'club' places don't qualify for those types of things.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ninazu said:


> I just bought winter tires at Costco here in Nova Scotia. I got Bridgestone - Blizzak WS80
> 
> The rating seems really good......... Preview: Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 - WHEELS.ca


Where abouts in nova Scotia are you? I also live in nova Scotia. 

Blizzaks are an awesome tire. I have the X ice xi3's and they're by far the worst winter tire I have ever used.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I run the wa80's love them. And my job gets them on my car for cheap.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Blizzak


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

money_man said:


> Where abouts in nova Scotia are you? I also live in nova Scotia.
> 
> Blizzaks are an awesome tire. I have the X ice xi3's and they're by far the worst winter tire I have ever used.



I live in Spryfield Nova Scotia about 10 minutes from downtown Halifax. Here is a picture of Herring Cove Provincial Park which is close to my place.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ninazu said:


> I live in Spryfield Nova Scotia about 10 minutes from downtown Halifax. Here is a picture of Herring Cove Provincial Park which is close to my place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 165922


I was raised in spryfield until I was 8, then I moved to timberlea and now lower sackville. I have a soft spot for spryfield.


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

We moved to Spryfield in 2000 and I can't see us ever moving some place else. From my place we can get a Tim's and be to work in 10 to 15 mins.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the original X-ices, and looking at their pretty closed-in tread pattern, the new ones are probably pretty similar. They were great on ice and REALLY packed snow, but were crap in most of the snow I drive in, which is unplowed, wet, or slushy. For the stuff I drive in, the best snow tires I've run are actually the Winterforce tires. The guys who drive on packed snow-covered roads all winter will disagree, but that's not what I drive on, so the tires meant for that don't do very well for me.

Mike


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

bartonmd said:


> I had the original X-ices, and looking at their pretty closed-in tread pattern, the new ones are probably pretty similar. They were great on ice and REALLY packed snow, but were crap in most of the snow I drive in, which is unplowed, wet, or slushy. For the stuff I drive in, the best snow tires I've run are actually the Winterforce tires. The guys who drive on packed snow-covered roads all winter will disagree, but that's not what I drive on, so the tires meant for that don't do very well for me.
> 
> Mike


This is exactly what I found. 

However for my favorite winter tire it's got to be cooper weatherman weathermaster m&s.


----------



## iamthedruman (Nov 11, 2014)

I live in Ottawa and this is my second set of Generals. I've been very happy with them. They handle deep snow and packed snow quite well as well as dry/cold pavement and ice. I've found them very predictable in all situations. They are a great tire for the price. If price is not an issue, then the Nokians or Michelins might be a better tire. Depending on where you are in TO, Just a thought.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

I ended up getting the Michelin package from my chevy dealer and splurged on the TPM sensors.
Thanks for the input everybody. 

Got my undercoating done last week and my weathertech mats in... ready for some miserable weather!


----------

